# just want oppinions and/or advise



## jerseydevil (Jun 13, 2006)

We have two large Norway spruce on our front lawn. I am told they are about 100 years old. One of them is very sick looking but has new growth. We have brought in a company who applied fungicide/insecticide to help suppress Rhizospaera needlecast fungus- elongated hemlock scales, Eastern spruce Gall Adelgid, spruce bud scales and spidermites. I know this is not much info and I can provide more if needed. I can say that the Arborist who diagnosed the problems has a degree from Penn State and lots of experience. The company is reputable. I trust him, but I relize he has to make a living like the rest of us. 
Does anyone know what I should expect. Will the tree survive? I will try to post pics. 
Please let me know what you think if you know about these things.
The pics are of both trees. I think you will be able to tell them apart even though the pics are not great. They were taken minutes apart. I'll post more tommorrow.


----------



## jerseydevil (Jun 14, 2006)

here are some pics of both trees. They were taken within minutesof each other and the trees are the same age.


----------



## B-Edwards (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm no expert and i dont want to give false hope, but the growth you have looks healthy in the pictures. Maybe it's under control at this point. Hopefully some1 on here that realy knows this section of tree care will respond.


----------



## woodville (Jul 7, 2006)

Seems like the sales rep does not have a clue either. He is however covering almost all bases but cytospera canker. Rhizospaera is rare in mature Norway but not imposable. Has their been any root zone change in the past 5-10 years i.e. new lawn,grade change,septic, or root compaction? Not seeing the site i would also fertilize and add a soil conditioner like micorize as well. Also send a sample to your state diagnostic lab to get a definite. 50$ on a positive test sure beats a few hundred every year on a spray that might not even be targeting the real issue!


----------

